# Imprimer avec iPad air via airport



## Halph (30 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai imprimer depuis mon iPad air, vers une imprimante branchée sur une borne airport expresse dernière version. Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible !
Pouvez-vous m'expliqué comment faire si ça ne ce fait pas automatiquement ?

Bonne soirée,
Halph


----------



## Halph (2 Février 2014)

Bonjours,
Si je me suis trompé de section et que c'est la raison de non réponse à ma question merci de le signaler.

Amicalement,
Halph


----------



## huguesdelamure (3 Février 2014)

Ben si ton imprimante est compatible AirPrint ça devrait marcher, sinon non.


----------



## Halph (3 Février 2014)

Merci de m'avoir répondu. Je testerai ce ouiquenne.


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Février 2014)

Il y a des solution pour les imprimantes non Airport (Printopia, Fingerprint), mais qui nécessite de passer via le mac sur lequel tu as installé un utilitaire dédié. Ceci impose que le mac soit donc allumé.
Sinon, il y des boitiers des que tu branches sur ton réseau, mais ça fonctionne moyen.

Je me sers de Printopia tous les jours : Printopia - AirPrint to Any Printer - Print from iPad - Print from iPhone - Ecamm Network


----------

